# Feed brands for racing pigeons?



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Do you guys mind sharing the brands of your feed?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I only see Gold Cup label here in my feed store.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Purina.
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We use Browns feed.
http://www.fmbrown.com/bird_index.htm

It really depends on what part of the country you're in.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Browns, Baden


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks, I seen Purina and Browns at the closest local feed store. POP means protein right? If so, there's other brands that had 15 - 17% POP.

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Thanks, I seen Purina and Browns at the closest local feed store. POP means protein right? If so, there's other brands that had 15 - 17% POP.
> 
> Thanks


the % is the protein, the pop means it has popcorn, I have been able to order purgrain from the wild birds unlimited store, I get the mix that has the advantage pellet in the mix of seeds and grains. southern states can order fm browns feed for me also.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I get my feed at JEDDS here in Southern California the feed I buy is Leach's ROYAL CROWN, I have used it for 20 years.I use 16% royal race and during the breeding season I add 22% pellets and some safflower *GEORGE


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Oh, okay. I was misinformed by google! Darn it! LOL!


I wish Jedds was close to where I live.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

I went to a local pet store about 4 blocks away from my house. They sell 25lbs bags of "Pigeon Gold w/ POP 17%" It is composed of Canadian peas, hard red winter wheat, safflower, popcorn, and maple peas. Is that good enough for me to use?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes. But at pet store usually makes everything expensive. You probably can save more if you buy the 50lb bag from a feed store. Just do price comparison.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Leach Feed*

I have been using Leach feed for about 50 years. 

Vary the mixes:

winter: 16% racing mix with popcorn
Corn is important as it provides body heat

spring and early summer: 16% no corn
This is my breeding mix, corn is usually the birds last choice, and this mix is mostly small grains.

Fall: 18+% 
This mix I find best for the late summer/early fall molt. High oil content is helpful here.

Grit: coarse red grit is best, but I mix about 50% oyster shell .


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

I use Winners Cup 17.5% protein


----------

